# road rage in Palos Verdes



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Someone is off his meds.

Driver mows down bicyclist, hits several cars on Palos Verdes Peninsula


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

It sure seems like these road rage incidents are on the rise all across LA these days. Whether these people are off their meds or whether they're reaching their breaking points and flipping out, I don't know. But...

Remember the road raging "doctor" who slammed his brakes in front of 2 cyclists on Mandeville Canyon descent?
How about the Beverly Hills alley road-rager who plowed his BMW into a cyclist against a trash bin just this past April?
Then you have the true homicidal maniacs running loose like the guy who killed the Italian honeymooning tourist when he went on a rampage in his car on the Venice boardwalk... etc., et cetera... :mad2:

Makes you think twice before stepping foot out of your house.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

They ought throw the book at the guy.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

il sogno said:


> They ought throw the book at the guy.


They better get a pretty damn big book


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

What happened with this person? What was reason?


----------

